# lawnboy



## triker (Oct 16, 2011)

got a 6.5 hp duraforce engine model 10552 and it won't start no spark to secondary but primary. how do you check the ign. coil out anybody 


Triker


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Just make sure the module has a good ground, set the air gap to around .010" from the lamination's to the magnets, isolate from the kill switch and check for spark. If no spark you can safely assume the module is no good an needs to be replaced.


----------



## triker (Oct 16, 2011)

will do and thanks


----------



## triker (Oct 16, 2011)

put it on and start right up and run great.got it as a gift. and it was worth putting a coil on it. thanks for the info

triker


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

triker said:


> put it on and start right up and run great.got it as a gift. and it was worth putting a coil on it. thanks for the info
> 
> triker


That's great.. :thumbsup:

Can't go wrong with a Lawnboy, one of my favorite mowers. Glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## triker (Oct 16, 2011)

finally got it all done had to replace the coil module and air filter + cover ,primer bulb
all new for less than $50.00.and it runs great and it looks great.


----------



## triker (Oct 16, 2011)

how do you adust the carburator on this lawnboy 6.5 hp duraforce


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

triker said:


> how do you adust the carburator on this lawnboy 6.5 hp duraforce


There are no mixture adjustments on the carburetor used on this engine. The only adjustment that can be made is to the governor to increase or decrease the maximum running rpm's.


----------



## triker (Oct 16, 2011)

*craftman 2stage snow thrower*

got a 28" model 247.888530 s#1I233b10450 would like to hookup the light that is on there oem. but I don't see any wires to hookup from the engine was replace with 10hp tecuseh and a 9hp tecuseh engine came out of it.
am trying to find out what year model this is also


thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

triker said:


> got a 28" model 247.888530 s#1I233b10450 would like to hookup the light that is on there oem. but I don't see any wires to hookup from the engine was replace with 10hp tecuseh and a 9hp tecuseh engine came out of it.
> am trying to find out what year model this is also
> 
> 
> thanks


Post this in the 4-cycle section and you will get a lot more responses. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning,the 247 of the model number indicates it was built for sears by MTD.The replacement engine may not have a lighting coil on it compared to the original engine.If you post the numbers of both engines,usually stamped into the recoil housing near the spark plug,someone may be able to tell you if you can switch the coils and flywheel.Hope this helps.


----------

